# Blooming onion batter won't stick!



## naphthalene (Jun 16, 2013)

On my phone so ill keep this short. I used this recipe and the sauce and batter tasted right, but the flour mixture and batter just fell right off. I fried it anyway and was left with a severely disappointing blooming onion.

Any ideas on how to make batter stick better?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2013)

One of the reviews suggested leaving the batter on for 10 minutes before frying.  And I wonder if letting the onion dry thoroughly before battering after dipping it in boiling then cold water might help.


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a slightly different recipe, nearly the same, but it also says to let the onion rest in the refrigerator for 15 minutes before frying.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2013)

Try dusting the onion very lightly with flour before coating it with the batter.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 17, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try dusting the onion very lightly with flour before coating it with the batter.



+1

Aunt Bea has the key.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 18, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try dusting the onion very lightly with flour before coating it with the batter.


 Perfect idea Aunt BEA  Thank you. It worked.
kades


----------



## olmoelisa (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't salt the batter.
If there is salt in the batter, it will not stick well.


----------

